# What is the best food for my dog



## TheOne0916 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have a 1 and half year Golden Retriever. I'm currently feeding her dry dog foods only. The current dog food I bought in PetSmart is Nutro Ultra for adult. I've been feeding my dog the dry foods from that brand since she was born. Is Nutro a trusted brand? I just want to make sure I'm feeding the right brand for the dog. I'm a first time dog owner. Your thoughts here will help a lot. Thanks!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I personally would never feed Nutro products, they have a long history of recalls. Look into Fromm, Acana, Dr tims, petcurean or victor


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Nutro either. It doesn't contain much meat. 
That's what my dog ate as a puppy (lamb and rice puppy formula), and he had a terrible itchy skin (which disappeared when the vet changed his food).


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I got my dog Nutro when I first got him. He refused to eat it from day 1 (smart dog) so I went on a search trying to find what he would eat, then what he would do well on.

But in all reality, it's your dog and you have to find what works for you (budget) and him (what his system will tolerate)


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of Natural Choice products, although I do occasionally buy their small biscuits (the blueberry or pomegranate are favorites). When I first got my two mixed breeds around 11 years ago Natural Choice is what I started them on. At the time it was considered one of the top foods, but since has been bought by Mars. If you are a Petsmart shopper, there are some other foods there that I would recommend. Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Casto & Pollux (I prefer their Natural Ultramix) or Petsmart's own brands Authority (grain free only) and Simply Nourish. If you can get to a Petco, then there are even more choices. Petco carries Natural Balance, Nature's Variety, Avoderm, Solid Gold, Pinnacle, Merrick as well as some of those mentioned that Petsmart carries. It's really trial and error to find the "right" food that works for your dog. Both stores will allow you to bring back opened bags that are not more than half-way empty (always save the bag and receipt when trying something new ...really just always do it lol).


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Tim's or Fromm.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

I opt for natural foods for my dog. Should I try feeding canned products as well?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I feed all of my dogs Nutro dog food. My lab eats the Natural Choice and my shih tzus both eat the Ultra. I have been feeding them these foods for the last 5 years and they have all been extremely healthy. As far as the quality of Nutro goes, I can assure you it is definitely a very high quality food. Nutro actually makes all of the products in Nutro facilities in America where over 600 quality checks are done each day. Nutro is also one of the only companies that has been inspected and certified by the American Feed Industry Association, a third party group that inspects manufacturing facilities for everything from cleanliness of the facility to the knowledge of each individual employee there. Also, Nutro has all of the research for the products done at the Waltham Centre for Pet Nutrition in England, which is the top research center for dogs and cats worldwide. So all of the best research is put into Nutro's products. I will post some links so you can check out anything on any of that you would like. 

NUTRO® Pet Food Safety : Why Choose NUTRO® Natural Pet Foods - The Nutro Company

Safe Feed/Safe Food :: Pet Food

WALTHAM Science Research Pet Dog Cat Health Nutrition Well Being

I hope all of this helps you!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Nutro is owned by the mars corp... And what else does the mars corp lead in manufacturing? Junk food... Garbage. Nothing owned by this company is going to be healthy for you, or your dog.

Kind of odd a candy bar maker owns an animal research facility though huh?:wacko:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

To be fair to Nutro, it does seem like they have stepped up their game a little bit lately and at least gotten the poison (menadione sodium bisulfite complex) and corn gluten meal out of most of their food and improved some of their cat food lines. Having said that, I'm still so terrified of them as a brand from when I knew 6 animals personally that got _really_ sick off of it, including my own dog, that I just don't trust them anymore. If it works for your dog, great! If you notice your dog start to decline at all, switch ASAP! I agree with everyone else that there are other better brands at Petsmart and Petco to choose from so if you're really concerned about that, maybe try one of those instead. Just make sure to do a slow transition if you switch.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Nutro is owned by the mars corp... And what else does the mars corp lead in manufacturing? Junk food... Garbage. Nothing owned by this company is going to be healthy for you, or your dog. Is this true?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I believe Natural Choice/Nutro is owned by Mars. Has been for a few years now. As far as the rest of your statement, it is up to you to decide if you want to feed your dog/cat Natural Choice and to trust the company now.


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

I like Fromm's four star line (grain free), Wellness core and canidae pure.


----------

